# AlphaCool - Eispumpe VPP755 (Ausfall?)



## ParaEXE (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo PCGH Community!

Ich habe ein seltenes problem mit meiner Wakü!

Ab und zu passiert es das wenn ich nur im Windows 10 Pro (Desktop) drin bin,  das auf einmal das Piepen von Mainboards los geht als wie wenn ein (CPU Lüfter) ausfallen würde. 
Das schöne daran ist das die Pumpe und die Lüfter(am Radiator) weiter Drehen bzw die Pumpe ihre Arbeit macht.  Die Temps gehen dann langsam auf über 60 Grad hoch tendenz steigend (Im Bios ist aber ein Warnwert erst ab 80 Grad eingestellt was ich aber nicht mal mit Prime95 erreiche (Version 27,9) bei 20h Custom Run. 
Ich hab die Pumpe mit nem 4 Pin Molex direkt am Netzteil (Enermax 1000 Watt Platimax) dran und den 4. Pin PWM an CPU_FAN auf dem(Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming) (Bios F5)

Das ganze ist auch bis jetzt einmal bei Zocken passier bzw gleich nach dem ich ein Spiel gestartet habe (~10 Min)  später. Die Pumpe ist auf Stufe 3 eingestellt  mit dem Potti. Meine befürchtung ist das die Pumpe vllt doch ausfällt aber eben nicht ganz? 
Dazu war leider bei der VPP755 das Tachosignal also der 3.  Pin stecker lose im Karton gelegen (Braucht man den am Mainboard, weil der eben schon bei der Lieferung Defekt war und ich das ganze nicht zurück schicken wollte wegen (damals 6 Monate Lieferungsfrist der Pumpe bei Aquatuning)

Vielleicht habt ihr nen Tip, Rat, Vorschlag was mann nachschauen könnte.


Danke fürs Lesen



Mfg
ParaEXE


----------



## Nachty (16. Januar 2017)

Es könnte das PWM Signal sein das fehler verursacht , würde einfach mal den PWM abstecken und so schauen ob noch was passiert !


----------



## leon676 (16. Januar 2017)

Im Zweifel lieber zurückschicken und sonst auf die VPP655 wechseln, da diese nicht schlechter/ im großen und ganzen mit weniger Fehlern funktioniert.


----------



## ParaEXE (16. Januar 2017)

@ Nachty
Werd ich mal testen und im Auge behalten. Zu mal die Pumpe ja irgendwann man wieder Lieferbar sein wird.

@leon676
Ja das schon hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber die Eispumpe ist um einiges schöner und leiser.


Mfg
ParaEXE


----------



## v3nom (16. Januar 2017)

Ich habe GENAU das gleiche. Meine VPP-755 scheint irgendwann einfach nicht mehr zu laufen. Da meine Pumpe eh einen Mangel hat (kein Drehzahlsignal) habe ich somit auch nur eine Warnung wenn meine CPU über 65°C warm wird (in der Aquasuite eingestellt). Stehe wegen des Drehzahlsignals mit Aquatuning schon in Kontakt seit nem Monat und warte gerade, dass die 2. Version der Pumpe auf den Markt kommt (sollte bald soweit sein) um dann erst zu tauschen.


----------



## ParaEXE (16. Januar 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Ich habe GENAU das gleiche. Meine VPP-755 scheint irgendwann einfach nicht mehr zu laufen. Da meine Pumpe eh einen Mangel hat (kein Drehzahlsignal) habe ich somit auch nur eine Warnung wenn meine CPU über 65°C warm wird (in der Aquasuite eingestellt). Stehe wegen des Drehzahlsignals mit Aquatuning schon in Kontakt seit nem Monat und warte gerade, dass die 2. Version der Pumpe auf den Markt kommt (sollte bald soweit sein) um dann erst zu tauschen.




Freut mich ja das ich nicht alleine bin mit dem Problem. Ich dachte es liegt an mir das ich irgendwas übersehen habe. 

Aber so schwer ist es ja nicht.

Ich warte seit wochen auf nachschub von Aquatuning wahrscheinlich genau so wie Du. Hoffe die bekommen bald neu Versionen dann wir ne neue Gekauft und die erste Charge zurück geschickt.


Lg
ParaEXE


----------



## leon676 (16. Januar 2017)

Ja ich war nach einem defekt auch erst auf die VPP755 gewechselt bin nach der katatastrophalen allgemeinen Performance dieser aber zurück auf eine VPP655 gewechselt^^


----------



## FabianHD (16. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte auch ne Vpp755 verbaut. Ist mir innerhalb von einer Woche acht Mal ausgefallen (Nach neustart sofort wieder Funktionstüchtig).
Hab mir dann ne Vpp655 gekauft und stehe momentan noch mit aquatuning in Kontakt.


----------



## leon676 (16. Januar 2017)

Ja die Pumpe scheint momentan an sehr multiplen Problemen zu leiden. 
Weiß schon jemand wann in etwa der Nachfolger kommt? Bin mit meiner klassischen D5/VPP655 jetzt zwar vollkommen zufrieden, aber interessant wäre es allemal, da die VPP755 ja wirklich ein Desaster ist.
Meine funktionierte zwar prinzipiell, war aber neben der eh schon nur Stufen-PWM Lösung auch noch nicht in der Lage die Drehzahl auszulesen und gleichzeitig selbst auf niedrigen Stufen unverschämt laut.
Wie gesagt die VPP655 ist immer noch eine absolut zu empfehlende Pumpe und auch sehr leise


----------



## v3nom (16. Januar 2017)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ne Vpp755 verbaut. Ist mir innerhalb von einer Woche acht Mal ausgefallen (Nach neustart sofort wieder Funktionstüchtig).



Kann ich so bestätigen.... leider.


----------



## ParaEXE (16. Januar 2017)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ne Vpp755 verbaut. Ist mir innerhalb von einer Woche acht Mal ausgefallen (Nach neustart sofort wieder Funktionstüchtig).
> Hab mir dann ne Vpp655 gekauft und stehe momentan noch mit aquatuning in Kontakt.



Grad wieder gehabt. bissl Desktop Betrieb und schon Piept mein Board wieder und CPU geht auf 60 Grad und höher.

Also doch auf die VPP655 wechseln?
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Sollte doch auch mit dem AGB passen oder! (Mir kommt die VPP755 etwas breiter bzw grösser vor)
Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Mfg
ParaEXE

Danke für die antworten bis jetzt.


----------



## ItsJayne (16. Januar 2017)

Das Verhalten hab' ich bei mir auf auf Stufe 3, auf Stufe 2 (und 5) tritt es aber nicht auf, von daher als Übergangslösung NICHT Stufe 3 wählen.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (16. Januar 2017)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Also doch auf die VPP655 wechseln?
> Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...-pumpen/10620/alphacool-vpp655-single-edition
Die originale D5 ist eine Pumpe, die schon lange auf dem Markt ist und die Kinderkrankheiten schon hinter sich hat (sofern sie diese überhaupt gehabt hatte). Von daher machst du hier nichts falsch.



ParaEXE schrieb:


> Sollte doch auch mit dem AGB passen oder! (Mir kommt die VPP755 etwas breiter bzw grösser vor)
> Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Bei der VPP755 würde ich Aquatuning bzw. Alphacool direkt anschreiben, wenn du dir unsicher bist bzw. den AGB nicht zurückschicken willst.


----------



## leon676 (16. Januar 2017)

Also in den aqualis AGB haben beide Pumpen ohne Probleme gepasst, aber im Zweifel bei AT anfragen.


----------



## ParaEXE (16. Januar 2017)

leon676 schrieb:


> Also in den aqualis AGB haben beide Pumpen ohne Probleme gepasst, aber im Zweifel bei AT anfragen.



Schaut denk ich ganz gut aus das der AGB passt verkaufen des auch im Bundle.
Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Grad die VPP655 bestellt hoffe es ist dann Ruhe xD

Danke an alle und werde natürlich hier mein Feddback posten ob besser oder immer noch das selbe ist.


Gn8 - ParaEXE


----------



## leon676 (16. Januar 2017)

Also meine Pwm läuft jetzt auf knapp 3000u/min, was glaube ich ca. 60% entspricht, und ist damit unhörbar.
Ich habe damit in meinem Kreislauf aus Gpx GPU kühler, heatkiller CPU kühler und MoRa als Radiator ca. 50l/h, also mehr als genug.
Falls du die Pumpe höher stellen musst tritt zumindest bei meiner ein ganz leises Hochfrequenz Summen auf, welches allerdings ab 90% wieder abnimmt. Mit der Pumpe wird wohl jeder eine für ihn leise Einstellung finden und außerdem will ich hier jetzt niemandem zu nahe treten, aber gerade für hochfrequente Geräusche werden die Ohren ja auch eher von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter, was diese für die meisten Älteren (bin erst 17, also fühlt euch nicht angegriffen^^) Menschen wohl gar nicht hörbar macht.
Hoffe es fühlt sich jetzt niemand angegriffen, wollte nur meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Pumpe beschreiben.^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Leon


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (17. Januar 2017)

Die VPP755 sind in kürze wieder verfügbar, meines Wissens nach, auch schon die V2 (Stand vor meinem Urlaub, 3 Wochen her).
Was anderes ist mir bisher nicht bekannt....Angabe daher ohne Gewähr!

Die V2 sollte diese seltenen Ausfälle nicht mehr haben und sich dann auch Stufenlos per PWM regeln lassen (Einstellung am Rädchen auf 5 und dann mittels PWM regeln)


----------



## ParaEXE (17. Januar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Die VPP755 sind in kürze wieder verfügbar, meines Wissens nach, auch schon die V2 (Stand vor meinem Urlaub, 3 Wochen her).
> Was anderes ist mir bisher nicht bekannt....Angabe daher ohne Gewähr!
> 
> Die V2 sollte diese seltenen Ausfälle nicht mehr haben und sich dann auch Stufenlos per PWM regeln lassen (Einstellung am Rädchen auf 5 und dann mittels PWM regeln)



Kling gut! 

Hab mir jetzt mal die VPP655 bestellt mir wäre die VPP755 auch lieber. Ich warte nun seit gute 6. Wochen drauf nur tut sich da leider nichts von AlphaCool^^

Aber schön das sich einer meldet von euch

Dankeschön
ParaEXE


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Januar 2017)

VPP755 wird morgen oder am Freitag wieder verfügbar sein. Alle anderen Shops Weltweit werden ab da auch wieder mit VPP755 Pumpen beliefert.


----------



## ParaEXE (19. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> VPP755 wird morgen oder am Freitag wieder verfügbar sein. Alle anderen Shops Weltweit werden ab da auch wieder mit VPP755 Pumpen beliefert.




Schade jetzt habe ich die VPP655 schon bestellt sonst hätte ich gern die VPP755 V2 gerne getestet bzw diese bestellt.


Werden diese als V2 bei euch auf der Homepage dann auch gekennzeichnet?


Lg
ParaEXE


----------



## leon676 (19. Januar 2017)

Handelt es sich bei der neuen Pumpe um die V2, oder leidet sie noch immer an den Problemen?


----------



## ParaEXE (19. Januar 2017)

leon676 schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei der neuen Pumpe um die V2, oder leidet sie noch immer an den Problemen?



Habe gerade mit Aquatuning Telefoniert. Die neue Lieferung wird die V2 Version von der Eispumpe VPP755 sein.

Lg
ParaEXE


----------



## leon676 (19. Januar 2017)

Aso danke^^
Ich bleib jetzt bei meiner Vpp655 kein bock nochmal alles zu tauschen


----------



## ParaEXE (19. Januar 2017)

leon676 schrieb:


> Aso danke^^
> Ich bleib jetzt bei meiner Vpp655 kein bock nochmal alles zu tauschen



Ich glaub ich beu mir die auch rein und gut ist. Warte jetzt auch schon seit Anfang/Mitte Dezember das sich was tut. Solange es dann auch leise und Ruhe ist mit dem ganzen.

(Ausser Aquatuning sponsert eine um Sie zu Testen.) Dann bauch ich mir auch die noch mal rein *Grins*

Ne alles gut Bestellung wurde so eben verschickt.

Liebe Grüsse
ParaEXE


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (19. Januar 2017)

Die VPP655 ist eine bewärte Pumpe, da kann man ehrlich gesagt nichts falsch machen.


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2017)

Hab gestern die VPP755 wieder bei AT bestellt und die bekommen dann meine alte zurück. Ich werde berichten


----------



## ParaEXE (20. Januar 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Hab gestern die VPP755 wieder bei AT bestellt und die bekommen dann meine alte zurück. Ich werde berichten



Bei mir steht nur Liefertermin Überschritten.

Heute schon wieder ein Ausfall, grad BC2 gestartet kurz auf der Map und dann gings auf 72 Grad nach oben. Komisch nur auf Stufe 5 hat Sie aber dann wenigstens wieder angefangen zu Pumpen nach circa 10 Sek

Lg
ParaEXE


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2017)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nur Liefertermin Überschritten.
> 
> Heute schon wieder ein Ausfall, grad BC2 gestartet kurz auf der Map und dann gings auf 72 Grad nach oben. Komisch nur auf Stufe 5 hat Sie aber dann wenigstens wieder angefangen zu Pumpen nach circa 10 Sek
> 
> ...



Jo, habe eben auch eine (ich denke) automatisierte Email bekommen, dass der Liefertermin sich verzögert... Schau wir mal.

Den Ausfall im Spiel hatte ich zum ersten mal vor 2-3 Tagen. Mein Aquaero triggert bei 65°C CPU die Pumpe auf 100% laufen zu lassen und das konnte den Ausfall dann auch glücklicherweise abfangen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2017)

Das Problem mit dem Ausfall ist das Zusammenspiel einiger Einstellungen der Aquaero mit der Pumpe. Es gibt seitens Aqua Computer auch ein Softwareupdate das man aufspielen sollte. Das Problem ist auch grundlegend mit der V2 behoben. Hier haben wir nochmal intensiv mit Aquacomputer zusammengearbeitet um diesen seltenen Fehler zu beseitigen.


----------



## ParaEXE (20. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Ausfall ist das Zusammenspiel einiger Einstellungen der Aquaero mit der Pumpe. Es gibt seitens Aqua Computer auch ein Softwareupdate das man aufspielen sollte. Das Problem ist auch grundlegend mit der V2 behoben. Hier haben wir nochmal intensiv mit Aquacomputer zusammengearbeitet um diesen seltenen Fehler zu beseitigen.



Ich hab die Ausfälle aber auch ohne Aquaero!

Entweder im Desktopbetrieb oder eben kurz nach dem ich ein Game starte. 5-15 Minuten später.



Lg
ParaEXE


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Ausfall ist das Zusammenspiel einiger Einstellungen der Aquaero mit der Pumpe. Es gibt seitens Aqua Computer auch ein Softwareupdate das man aufspielen sollte. Das Problem ist auch grundlegend mit der V2 behoben. Hier haben wir nochmal intensiv mit Aquacomputer zusammengearbeitet um diesen seltenen Fehler zu beseitigen.



Aquaero Firmware oder Aquasuite Software?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2017)

@v3nom
Beides. 

@ParaEXE
Wie ist sie denn angeschlossen? Und wie regelst du sie?


----------



## ParaEXE (20. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ParaEXE
> Wie ist sie denn angeschlossen? Und wie regelst du sie?



Steht alles im Post #1 wo ich mein Problem erkläre!


Liebe Grüsse
ParaEXE




<=== UPDATE ===>

Die VPP655 ist nun Verbaut, Feedback kommt in den nächsten Tagen!


----------



## ParaEXE (29. Januar 2017)

So Update....

Keine Ausfälle mehr mit der VPP655. Dankeschön an alle

Mfg
ParaEXE


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2017)

Hab gestern auf die 755 V2 umgebaut. Ruhiger, Drehzahlsignal und bisher keine Ausfälle


----------



## leon676 (30. Januar 2017)

Das klingt ja schonmal deutlich besser.
Bei mir wird es zwar die D5 bleiben, aber vlt wird die VPP755 ja auf lange Sicht echt noch eine Empfehlung. Von den Rahmenbedingungen ist das ja eine echt gut durchdachte Pumpe, hoffen wir mal, dass die Probleme jetzt wirklich gefixt werden konnten.


----------



## ParaEXE (30. Januar 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Hab gestern auf die 755 V2 umgebaut. Ruhiger, Drehzahlsignal und bisher keine Ausfälle



Gib mal Feedback in den nächsten 10 Tagen. Mittwoch kommt erst mal meine MSI 1080 Gtx Sea Hawk EKwb

Dann ist erst mal schluss, zur VPP755 wechsel ich dann wenns die 1080 GTX Ti Sea Hawk gibt 

Aber die VPP755 ist schon echt leise wirklich herrlich. Kleinen tick besser als die VPP655.

Alles gute!
ParaEXE


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2017)

Klar, werde ich machen.


----------



## Mattmax (30. Januar 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Hab gestern auf die 755 V2 umgebaut. Ruhiger, Drehzahlsignal und bisher keine Ausfälle


Hast Du die VP755 am aquaero angeschlossen und steuerst die auch darüber?


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2017)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Hast Du die VP755 am aquaero angeschlossen und steuerst die auch darüber?



Genau! Die V1 und die V2 am Aquaero. Die V1 auch am MB um Fehler auszuschließen.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

Hab die V2 auch seit gestern drin.
Allerdings einfach nur am Netzteil ohne jeglichen Anschluss ans MB oder sonstige Steuerungen....der Poti reicht mir völlig.
Von daher kann ich zu einigen der hier beschriebenen Probleme natürlich keine Aussage treffen.

Bin soweit auf jeden Fall schonmal begeistert von Leistung und (nicht vorhandener) Lautstärke.
Vorher hatte ich die low-power silent Version der DDC von Alphacool drin.


----------



## Chukku (10. Februar 2017)

*Update*
Sieht nicht gut aus... gestern hat die Pumpe sich geweigert, anzuspringen und dabei fast meine CPU gegrillt.

Siehe Alphacool Sammelthread für mehr

*Edit*
Damit man nicht zwischen den 2 Threads hin und her springen muss hier jetzt doch nochmal der ursprüngliche Post aus dem Sammelthread



Chukku schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Das hier ist doch die V.2 der Alphacool VPP755 oder?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keks4 (10. Februar 2017)

Wie siehts aus wenn du die Pumpe  (wie vorgesehen ) zusätzlich am MB anschliesst?


----------



## Chukku (10. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte sie gestern versuchsweise mit dem 3Pin Anschluss am MB, der tut ja aber nichts anderes, als das Tachosignal weiterzugeben.

Ich wollte nur kurz schauen, ob der Poti vernünftig arbeitet.
Ich hatte die Pumpe ja schon eine Woche auf Maximalstellung 5 ohne Probleme laufen. (Entlüften)
Als ich am Mittwoch auf "3" zurückgegangen bin, war erstmal noch alles in Ordnung.
Nur beim ersten Neustart am Donnerstag tat sich dann nichts mehr.

Ich wollte also im Bios mal schauen, ob die Drehzahl sich zwischen "5" und "3" richtig verhält.
Hat kurzfristig alles gepasst (4500 vs. 3000 rpm).
Bis die Drehzahl dann urplötzlich wieder auf Null fiel.

Den PWM Anschluss habe ich nicht genutzt.
Ich würde das aber auch nicht als "wie vorgesehen" zu bezeichnen.. per PWM soll man ja nur variabel regeln können, wo im per Poti voreingestellten Drehzahlbereich die Pumpe sich bewegen soll.
Im Gegenteil: Die vorgeschlagene Problemlösung bei der Vorgängerversion der Pumpe seitens Alphacool war ja:
"bei einigen Mainboards kann es mit dem PWM Signal zu Problemen kommen. Entfernen Sie den MB Anschluss und lassen die Pumpe nur am Netzteil.. dann sollte sie bei der an der Pumpe eingestellten Maximaldrehzahl laufen."

Ich werde es jetzt auch nicht weiter ausprobieren.
Die Pumpe muss in allen vorgesehenen Anwendungsszenarien (und dazu gehört die simpelste Variante "Netzteil ohne MB, Regelung per Poti" definitiv dazu) einwandfrei funktionieren. Tut sie aber definitiv nicht.

Ich habe den Eindruck, es liegt an der Kabelführung nach unten aus dem Pumpengehäuse raus.
Die ist zwar in der V.2 mit einer Gummitülle verstärkt worden, wird aber immer noch ziemlich stark umgeknickt, wenn man die Pumpe (wie vorgesehen) auf die "D5 Eisdecke" Füsse stellt.
Als ich sie ein bisschen hin und her bewegt habe, ging sie manchmal an und manchmal nicht... nicht eindeutig reproduzierbar.


----------



## leon676 (10. Februar 2017)

Hmmm das klingt ja nicht so gut...
Das von dir beschriebene Szenario klingt zwar auf der einen Seite wirklich nach Problemen mit dem Kabel, aber dies hat sich in der normalen D5 ja eigentlich schon bewährt.
Hoffen wir mal, dass du an dieser Stelle vlt. einfach leider nochmal ein Montagsmodell bekommen hast, was von Anfang an schon leicht einen weg hatte, da ich mir wie gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Kabel Probleme machen sollten.
Wünsch dir dann noch viel Glück mit der neuen, auf das die dann länger hält. So langsam sollte AC mal mit ner Aufwandsentschädigung rüber rücken, für das ganze umbauen^^ (<-nur ein Spaß)


----------



## keks4 (11. Februar 2017)

Nun, wäre natürlich ärgerlich wenn es tatsächlich an einem Konstruktionsfehler der Pumpe selbst liegen würde... warte ich halt doch noch auf die V3  (wollte eigentlich dieses Wochenende bestellen...)


----------



## ParaEXE (16. Februar 2017)

Hi

Das hört sich nicht wirklich super an. Ich bin mit der VPP655 jetzt voll zufrieden ich brauch nur ein anderes Gehäuse wo mehr Radis reinpassen. 

Thermaltake X71 TG oder Thermaltake The Tower

mal sehen

Lg
ParaEXE

Ps.: Wir warten auf die V3 *Grins*


----------



## cool4top (16. Februar 2017)

Weißt jemand, ob VPP755 identisch mit Laing D5 Pumpe ist?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Februar 2017)

nein ist sie nicht. wenn du eine D5 möchtest, musst du zur vpp655 greifen.


----------



## Mattmax (17. Februar 2017)

@leon676: es ist nicht AC (Aquacomputer), sondern ALC (Alphacool)


----------



## Chukku (17. Februar 2017)

VPP655 = D5
VPP755 ist eine eigene Neuentwicklung von Alphacool und unterscheidet sich technisch grundlegend von der D5.
Allerdings ist die VPP755 GEOMETRISCH identisch zur D5 und kann deshalb mit den gleichen Tops und AGB-Kombos verwendet werden.

Ich will an diesem Punkt auch nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass ich durchaus einfach nur Pech gehabt und ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben könnte.
Ich will deshalb nicht gleich pauschal von der rev.2 der Pumpe abraten. .. von meiner Seite aus aktiv weiterempfehlen werde ich sie allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

Kurzes Update:
RMA ist anstandslos abgewickelt und der Kaufpreis voll zurückerstattet worden.

Hat ein paar Wochen gedauert, aber immerhin...


----------



## Hogan (27. März 2017)

Also ich baue aktuell meine 1. Wakü auf und habe mich für die VP755 entschieden, weil sie genau die Features bietet, die ich immer haben wollte. Einfach mit Poti einzustellen, aber auch regelbar. Ich hatte mich vor nem Jahr schon mal damit befasst und war mit keiner Lösung wirklich zufrieden (da hab ich allerdings auch etwas mehr auf den Preis geschaut). Wo ich nun die VP755 gesehen hab, ist sie direkt im Warenkorb gelandet. Bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden (V2).


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

Jo, als sie bei mir lief, war ich damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Und wenn man den Jungs von Aquatuning Glauben schenken kann, dann gab es bei über 1000 Pumpen ja auch nur einen berechtigten RMA (mit meinem dann zwei).

Ich hab jetzt eine "normale" D5 drin und merke schon, dass die VPP755 noch ein bisschen leiser war.
Aber ich wollte es nach dem einem Missgriff nicht ein 2tes Mal versuchen.

Solange deine Pumpe nicht rumzickt hast du wahrscheinlich so ziemlich die Beste Wahl getroffen.


----------



## ParaEXE (13. Mai 2017)

Also meine wurde auch umgetauscht bzw hab ich das Geld zurück bekommen.

Dafür gabs den Vorgänger der jetzt immer noch läuft. 

Schade das meine negative Bewertung bei Alternate wieder gelöscht wurde. 

Jens Gottsleben ich warte noch immer auf ihren Rückruf.

Liebe Grüsse
Michi

Ps.: Vllt teste ich iwann mal die VPP755 wieder. But never change a runing.


----------



## catze (28. Mai 2017)

Hab wieder die 655 eingebaut,ist zwar etwas lauter und einen kick weniger Leistung aber dafür funzt das Dind wie seit Jahren.
Die 755 zurückschicken? Nein das Mistding kommt in meine Box of Shame um mich mal wieder daran zu Erinnern nichts nach den ersten 1-2 verschissenen Reviews zu kaufen.Sondern abzuwarten bis genug Deppen (so wie ich mal wieder) Den Betatester gemacht haben


----------



## Venom89 (29. Mai 2017)

Kopierst du jetzt in jeden Thread diesen Text rein? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## catze (31. Mai 2017)

yup, zum Neuschreiben hab ich in diesem Fall keinen Bock.Ist ausserdem meine letzteBeteiligung zu diesem Mistding


----------

